# Oracle grinder wear?



## Arturo (Jun 26, 2015)

Had my Oracle for around 1.5 years, always use fresh beans bought from a local Cafe Roma, consistently fresh. The grinder used to be set at 25 or so to get a good espresso. Now it's down to 14 and still often pours too quickly, too much. Any thoughts on what is going on? I'm still under John Lewis 3 year extended warranty but thought I'd ask here before calling in the support. Thanks.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I've not used the Oracle, I have used a few Sage pro grinders and found that unless I kept the burrs very clean coffee would build up in the mechanism and after a while it seemed impossible to get a fine enough grind, have you removed the burrs and cleaned them and the chamber and then reset the grinder again?


----------



## Arturo (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi, thanks. I clean the grinder every 4 weeks or so. Getting the wire clip off is a bit of a faff but I do get the burrs out and brush them, and up inside the grinder. Did it 2 days ago, now down to 15 on the dial.


----------



## Arturo (Jun 26, 2015)

Ok, tried beans from Rave, the Italian Job - grind back to 35 or so, still refining this. So, beans from my local cafe are so different from the Rave stuff.


----------

